# Telekom vs 1und1



## IBMExperte (22. Januar 2018)

Abend,

Ich bzw. wir sind seit Jahren bei der Telekom.
Wir haben momentan allerdings nur ne 16k Leitung wovon nur 10k ca. ankommen.
10k ist ja nichts... Und das für knapp 40 Euro.

Ich habe gestern aus jucks mal über 1un1 nen Speedtest gemacht angeblich sollen hier 50k zur Verfügung sein.
Mache ich den Speedtest bei der Telekom zeigt er mir 16k an...

Wie kann 1und1 hier 50k anbieten wenn Telekom nur 16k kann und davon nur 10k rein kommen? Das geht doch gar nicht.
Jeder Anbieter mietet doch über die Telekom die Leitung. Der Speedtest ist denke ich nicht korrekt nehme ich an.

Und ne andere Sache.

Dieses Jahr sollen doch die Leitungen generell angehoben werden oder?
Die wollen doch Minimum überall 50k Leitungen haben oder.


----------



## shadie (22. Januar 2018)

Wenn die TKom das nicht anbieten kann dann 1und1 auch nicht.
Zumal es Werte "bis zu" sind, 50k sind nicht garantiert.

Und wenn aktuell selbst von 16k nur 10k ankommen dann ist bei euch einfach schlecht ausgebaut.

Wechseln könnt Ihr aber dennoch, 40 € für 16K ist arsch teuer.

wegen der Regelung bin ich mir nicht sicher......glaube aber kau das die Tkom das schafft flächendeckend 50k anzubieten.


----------



## IBMExperte (22. Januar 2018)

Gut,

Ne das wollte ich nur wissen.

Ich war auch der Meinung kann Telekom das nicht anbieten warum sollte 1und1 dann zaubern können 

Gut man kann jetzt drüber streiten sind die 16k wovon ja nur sogar 10k ankommen zu teuer... Ganz klar.
Nur anders können se es halt nicht Regeln. Wenn se für jeden Kunden den Vertrag so anlegen würden und das berechnen was beim Kunden ankommt^^
Ich denke das ist viel zu viel Aufwand. Darum ja die festen Verträge^^

Ob ein wechsel hier trotzdem sinnvoll ist bezweifel ich. Ich bezahle lieber 10 Euro mehr habe dafür aber bomben Support als ein wechsel nach 0815 sag ich mal
wo der Support kacke ist.

Genau wie bei Strom... Wir sind schon Jahre bei eon.. Klar ist eon mit das teuerste aber hast Du mal Probleme oder was anderes hast Du dort direkt nen Ansprechpartner.
eon ist nunmal der Haupt Strom Versorger^^

Klar bei 1und1 würden wir im Monat 10 Euro sparen und vorerst sogar noch mehr aber irgendwann bauen die ja hoffentlich mal aus diese kacke^^
Das nervt echt.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Januar 2018)

Ich hatte in den letzten Jahren nie Probleme beim 1und1 Support. Natürlich beauftragen die für Leitungsarbeiten die Telekom, aber Auskünfte etc. waren tatsächlich kompetent und schnell.
Die Telekom hat dagegen bei meinen Eltern Aktionen gebracht wie den Anschluss des Absenders statt des im Abmeldeformular genannten abzuschalten (Haus der Großeltern...).

Übrigens:
Verantwortlich für deinen Stromanschluss sind normalerweise deine lokalen Stadtwerke. EON Geld in den Hintern schieben bringt denen garnichts(ausser EON hat euer lokales Netz gekauft).


----------



## claster17 (22. Januar 2018)

40€ für so wenig Bandbreite ist extrem teuer. Telekom selbst bietet 100/40 für weniger Geld an.



IBMExperte schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr sollen doch die Leitungen generell angehoben werden oder?
> Die wollen doch Minimum überall 50k Leitungen haben oder.



Du weißt doch wie das mit "Versprechen" von Politikern ist.


----------



## NatokWa (22. Januar 2018)

Also ich habe noch immer ne alte "16k" DSL Leitung bei 1und1 am laufen , also Notanschluß UND weil unsere Telefone drüber laufen . Da wurde auch groß gesagt das die 16k auf JEDEN Fall voll ankommen , in Wahrheit sind es nahezu konstante 9MBit , diese aber mit ner Ping von gerne mal 5ms was Top ist .
Da unser Hauptanschluß allerdings Kabel ist und die gebuchten 120MBit absolut IMMER liefert (und laut einem guten Bekannten auch 400MBit ankommen würden die es aber leider nicht als NUR Internet gibt) stört mich das garnet da da "so Wenig" ankommt .... Star-Citizen in etwas mehr als ner Stunde komplet runterladen ..... traumhaft


----------



## IBMExperte (22. Januar 2018)

Ja moment Claster...

Was bringt dass wenn die Leistung nicht ankommt?

asoo.. Claster so meinst Du das....jetzt versteh ich das. Echt bieten die Verträge an die günstiger sind?

Ich habe mit denen eben grad eh nochmal telefoniert weil wir seit geraumer Zeit Probleme mit dem W-Lan haben und jetzt schicken se nen Techniker raus.
Es kommt ja auch immer an welchen Vertrag Du abgeschlossen hast. Ich weis jetzt gar nicht welchen wir genau haben was fürn Magenta gedöns.
Die haben eben zu mir auch nochmal gesacht ja es ist ne 16k Leitung eigentlich. Ich meinte daraufhin ja aber 10k kommen ja nur rein.
Die gute Frau meinte dann zu mir "Ja in Ihrem Gebiet ist leider nicht mehr verfügbar". Bei uns ist der Rotz leider nicht so ausgebaut. (noch nicht)


----------



## Schwarzseher (22. Januar 2018)

Ja die Telekom stellt zurzeit alles auf Vectoring um.Ich hatte bis Dezember auch noch den Call & Surf tarif 16K jetzt hab ich keinen Splitter mehr und alles über eine Leitung IP.Magenta Zuhause nennt sich der Tarif 50 Mbit.
Telekom Vectoring - Der VDSL Turbo vom Marktfuhrer
War ja kürzlich zu lesen hier das immer zuwenig beim Kunden ankommt.Muss ich leider bestätigen,obwohl ich zufrieden bin 40Mbit kommen manchmal auch etwas mehr.
Breitbandmessung: Internetverbindungen weiterhin viel langsamer als in Aussicht gestellt


----------



## MetallSimon (22. Januar 2018)

So weit ich weiß baut 1&1 sein eigenes Netz aus, es kann also gut sein, dass du über 1&1 eine schneller Leitung hast


----------



## Matusalem (22. Januar 2018)

Eine andere Erklärung könnte sein, dass die Telekom demnächst bei Euch DSL ausbaut. Es soll schon vorgekommen sein, dass die Konkurrenz dann schon mal fröhlich Werbung treibt, auch wenn der Ausbau noch ein wenig auf sich warten lässt.


----------



## onlygaming (22. Januar 2018)

Ich würde nachfragen (bei mehreren Anbietern) vllt wird ja ausgebaut.
VDSL 50 läuft bei mir echt super, keine Abstürze oder ähnliches, dafür muss halt sehr oft so ein grauer Kasten an den Straßenrand (Jetzt mit Magenta Folie "High Speed für SIE......bla blub...." xD).

Daher fände ich Glasfaser mal angebracht, bei den immer größer werdenden Datenmengen. Überall wird mit 400 MBit´s unterwegs geprahlt. Und wer braucht sowas? Wow mein WhatsApp Bild war 0,5 Sek schneller da. Da fliegt einem ja das Blech weg bei so einer Zeit Ersparnis! 

Für YouTuber und eine kleine Gruppe von Menschen bestimmt ganz nett m.M. würden aber 100K schon locker reichen für unterwegs. Zuhause darf es grade für Spieler gerne mehr sein, man sehe Final Fantasy 15


----------



## IBMExperte (22. Januar 2018)

Abend allerseits,

Und Schwarzseher ist auch wieder am start 

Ja mal abwarten was die Telekom noch so machen wird.

@MetallSimon
Bist Du dir da sicher? Das 1und1 sein eigenes Netz aufbauen will.

Ich bleibe trotzdem bei der Telekom...

Angenommen ich würde wechseln nach 1und1 und es wäre tatsächlich schneller was ich mal bezweifel, dann würde ich mich irgendwann bestimmt ärgern.
Telekom ist nun mal unter den Anbietern ganz oben. Ich bezweifel sehr stark dass selbst wenn 1und1 sein eigenes Netz aufbauen sollte... Das die Telekom sich da
unterbuttern lässt. Wenn mit mal andere Anbieter mehr Leistung für kleinere Preise vergeben könnten.

Das würde ja bedeuten "Kundenverlust" weil alle ja wechseln würden.

Klar war ich gestern bzw. heute auch kurz mal am überlegen ob ich bei 1und1 anrufe und mir da genaueres sagen lassen...aber...neehhh^^
Ich bin und bleibe bei der Telekom.. Das kommt einem immer irgendwo zu gute. Meine Erfahrung*

Alles andere sind für mich 0815...

Aber jeder hat ja irgendwo so eine Erfahrungen gemacht. Es wird hier auch bestimmt Leute geben die schon wer weis wie lange bei 1und1 sind und zufrieden sind vielleicht.
Ich bin nun mal gerne bei Marktführer bzw. was schon lange auf dem Markt ist. Das wäre bei dem Netz nun mal Telekom und beim Strom zb eon^^


----------



## Schwarzseher (22. Januar 2018)

Hier kannst du ja mal überprüfen ob die schon was ausbauen bei dir.
Breitbandausbau Deutschland | Geschaftskunden Telekom
einfach vdsl 50 und und 100 anklicken


----------



## fotoman (22. Januar 2018)

IBMExperte schrieb:


> Ich bleibe trotzdem bei der Telekom...


Trotzdem sind 40 Euro für DSL 16000 bei der Telekom zu viel. Die Telekom bietet es für 35 Euro/Monat an. Altverträge werden halt nicht automatisch umgestelt aber im Zweifel hast Du als Bestandskunde max. 1 Jahr Kündigunsfrist, u.U. auch nur einen Monat (bei neuren Verträgen).



IBMExperte schrieb:


> Telekom ist nun mal unter den Anbietern ganz oben. Ich bezweifel sehr stark dass selbst wenn 1und1 sein eigenes Netz aufbauen sollte...


M.W.n. bauen die es eher ab. In einigen Gebieten nutzt(e?) 1&1 die Leitungen von Telefonica. Wenn das bei Dir zufällig der Fall ist, dann könnten sie durchaus bessere Leistung bieten.

Andererseits gab es schon vor einem Jahr die Meldung, dass Telefonica nicht selber VDSL ausbaut sondern im Gegenteil mit der Telekom kooperiert und die eigenen Leitunen eher abbaut:
Telekom-Vectoring: Telefonica baut ihr Festnetz ab - Golem.de

Genauso mag es aber auch vorkommen, dass die Telekom sich schlicht weigert, VDSL zu schaltenm weil sie meinen, dass auch mit Vectoring bei Dir keine 16,7 MBit/s konstant ankommen (Mindestleistung bei Magenta M). 1&1 mag das anders sehen (keine Ahnnug, was die an Mindestleistung in den Vertrag schreiben) und "probehalber" schalten (lassen). Beschwert sich der Kunde nicht, passt alles, beschwert er sich, rudern sie halt zurück. Dafür müsste man halt die Technik in dem für Dich zuständigen Verteiler kennen. Ist der nicht ausgebaut oder bist Du nur zu weit davon weg und/oder sind die Leitungen zu schlecht.



IBMExperte schrieb:


> Das würde ja bedeuten "Kundenverlust" weil alle ja wechseln würden.


Nicht zwingend. Jeder sieht die "bessere" Leitung anders. Ich habe hier VDSL 100 (mit real 90/30, u.U. auch auf Grund der alten FB 7390), obwohl ich zusätzlich FTTH buchen könnte, aber leider nicht über die Telekom. Da gäbe es zwar "nur" 400/20, aber je nach Anwendung (10 Kinder, die täglich 20 Stunden 4K-Filme schauen) wäre das die bessere Lösung. Für mich ist nicht nur der Preis inakzeptabel, sondern insb. der Upload. Ähnlich bei Vodafone (wenn ich es noch hätte). Alles unter der recht neuen 500er-Leitung wäre für mich inakzeptabel, da der Upload unterirdisch ist. Da zahle ich lieber bei der Telekom mehr.

Beim Strom ist das ja eine einfache Rechnung und je nach Angebot und Verbrauch lohnt sich der Wechsel zu einem andren serösen Anbieter nicht wirklich.


----------



## IBMExperte (22. Januar 2018)

Danke..

Ja hm...

sieht bissl komisch aus. direkt da wo der Pfeil auf der Karte ist und ich wohne direkt daneben ca. paar mm weiter steht VDSL50 wird ausgebaut.
Und 16k sind bereits vorhanden. Bei 100k zeigt er mir überhaupt gar nichts.

Aber wie schon erwähnt ich hatte ja heute erst noch mit der Telekom telefoniert.
Die haben aber mir gegenüber auch nichts erwähnt das Die da bald was besseres haben.
Die meinten nur ich müsse mich noch gedulden. Weil bisher halt nur die 16k da sind.. wo von ja sogar nur 10k ankommen -.-
Ich war vorher auch ne 50k Leitung gewohnt^^ Musste mich auch erst dran gewöhnen obwohl ja.. beim spielen merkst Du es 0
Nur halt wenn mal was geladen wird ganz klar.


----------



## MetallSimon (23. Januar 2018)

sry doppelt kkaputt


----------



## MetallSimon (23. Januar 2018)

Was sagt denn der Router, was die Leitung für eine Kapazität hat?


IBMExperte schrieb:


> ....
> @MetallSimon
> Bist Du dir da sicher? Das 1und1 sein eigenes Netz aufbauen will.
> ...


ja:
United Internet: Lange Leitung - FOCUS Online


----------



## Olstyle (23. Januar 2018)

Bei der Telekom zu bleiben ist ja nachvollziehbar.

Aber EON wegen dem "Service"? Da lügst die dir nur selbst was in die Tasche. 


Olstyle schrieb:


> Verantwortlich für deinen Stromanschluss sind normalerweise deine lokalen Stadtwerke. EON Geld in den Hintern schieben bringt denen garnichts(ausser EON hat euer lokales Netz gekauft).


----------



## IBMExperte (23. Januar 2018)

Moin,

Was der Router sagt keine Ahnung. Wo sehe ich das den? Ich denke wenn ich in den Router rein gehe?^^
Aber ich sehe es doch auch am Download usw. mit wie viel er zieht...

Vermutlich liegt es auch daran das wir schon seit und her bei EON sind.
Wir hatten damals nen eigenes Haus...

Dort gab es mal einen Fall da war was mit der Stromleitung die im Boden ist...und in unser Haus ging.
Was genau da jetzt war kann ich nicht mehr sagen.. Da war ich auch noch relativ jung.

Wären wir in diesem Fall nicht bei eon gewesen hätten wir den Spaß bezahlen können...Meinte mein Dad damals noch zu mir.
Den da das Eon gehörte...irgendwie so... Wären wir auf jeden Fall woanders gewesen hätten wir die kosten selbst tragen müssen.
Und wenn ich im Tv immer diese kack Werbung sehe mit Verivox... ich könnte kotzen man.

immer ist im Tv die Rede von günstiger,günstiger,,, Aha.. Doch irgendwo hat günstiger immer einen Haken,immer.
Nur das schnallen manche Leute nicht. Ich habe da zwar kaum Erfahrung mit aber das Leben hat einem (günstiger) gelehrt 
Viele Sachen sind günstig und gut ganz klar. Ich versuche auch immer günstig zu bleiben bei vielen Sachen. Aber sie sollen trotzdem gut sein.
Aber was so etwas angeht bei Verträgen und Sachen die man all täglich nutzt denke ich sollte man bei Konzernen sein die schon lange auf dem Markt existieren.
Den lange Existenz...heißt ja das Sie nicht schlecht sein können.

langsam gleitet das hier aber vom Thema ab  Wird hier schon über den Strom Anbieter diskutiert


----------



## Olstyle (23. Januar 2018)

DSL-Infos gibt es unter dem Menüpunkt DSL-Informationen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Interessant ist da der Punkt Leitungskapazität. Ist zwar nur ne Schätzung des Routers aber meist recht informativ.



Spoiler



Es gibt noch was zwischen Verivox und EON (Stadtwerke Flensburg z.B. bieten nen top Öko-Tarif Deutschlandweit an)


----------



## IBMExperte (23. Januar 2018)

Hi,

Ja wo?

Im Speedport selber oder auf der HP der Telekom?

Ich gehe mal davon aus auf der HP

Weil dann gucke ich mal und poste das hier


----------



## shadie (23. Januar 2018)

Nein in deinem Modem.


----------



## fotoman (23. Januar 2018)

IBMExperte schrieb:


> Wären wir in diesem Fall nicht bei eon gewesen hätten wir den Spaß bezahlen können...Meinte mein Dad damals noch zu mir.
> Den da das Eon gehörte...irgendwie so... Wären wir auf jeden Fall woanders gewesen hätten wir die kosten selbst tragen müssen.


Wenn das keine reine Kulanz war, dann ist das schlicht falsch. Genauso wie Du nicht für die Reparatur vom Hausanschluss (bzw. vom Grundstück) zahlen musst. Egal ob beim Strom oder beim Telefon, der Grundversorger hat dies sicher zu stellen.

Bei mir hätte der Wechsel zum anderen Anbieter gerade mal 20 Euro pro Jahr gespart, er war also eigenlich nutzlos. Aber immerhin kann ich mein Gewissen etwas damit beruhigen, dass ich 100% Ökostrom mit dem PC verheize. So schlimm wie damals die Jamba-Werbungen kann Verivox garnicht sein. Aber wer schaut denn noch TV-Werbung?



IBMExperte schrieb:


> Doch irgendwo hat günstiger immer einen Haken,immer.


Ja, Du musst einen neuen Vertrag abschließen und vorher die Konditionen vergleichen. Das musst Du bei e.on aber auch, wenn Du nicht in der sündhaft teuren Grundversongung bleiben willst sondern einen der derzeit drei Tarife wählst.



IBMExperte schrieb:


> Aber was so etwas angeht bei Verträgen und Sachen die man all täglich nutzt denke ich sollte man bei Konzernen sein die schon lange auf dem Markt existieren.


Auch die können pleite gehen. Ich wollte auch keinen Vertrag, bei dem ich die versprochene (und dann vom Portal eingerechnete) Prämmie erst nach 2 Jahren bekomme oder gar Vorkasse zahlen muss.

In dem Zusammenhang ist es schon erstaunlich, wie flexibel die Telekom, oder zumindest einige Servicemitarbeiter dort sein können, und das im positiven Sinn.

Wenn der Speedport das nicht standardmäßig anzeigt (die Fritzbox macht sowas), dann kannst Du ja mal hier nachlesen
Versteckte Menus im Speedport-Router freischalten - PC-WELT


----------



## IBMExperte (24. Januar 2018)

Moin,

heute früh war der Techniker der Telekom bei uns.

Tja wurden keine Probleme bestätigt. Er hat nur ma die Telefondose mit ausgetauscht, weil die wohl schon etwas älter war.
Bei mir ist ja das Problem das ich sonst nie Wlan Probleme hatte... Und seit ein bis zwei Wochen habe ich totale Wlan Einbrüche...
Was soll ich nun machen`? Es hat ja vorher funktioniert und warum geht das Wlan jetzt so komisch?? Das sagte ich Ihm auch
"Es ging doch vorher alles...Mein Pc steht da wo er sonst steht und der Router ebenfalls".. Was läuft verkehrt?

Option 1. die ich erst einmal versuchen würde jetzt.

stärkeren Wlan Stick??? Könnte mir das weiter helfen?? Mein jetziger ist ein Fritz mit 2,4GHz !
Kann mir ein Wlan Stick mit 5GHz oder so helfen?? Ich meine es ging vorher auch mit diesem, aber ich muss ja was versuchen.

Option 2. Die ich für weniger Sinnvoll halte... vorerst*
Über Netzstecker oder wie sich das ganze nennt.

also quasi Netzteil inne Dose Kabel an Router... Und das andere Netzteil bei mir ins Zimmer und Kabel in Pc...
Somit hätte ich ja volle Kabel Leitstung... Wäre aber meine 2. Option..

Was meint Ihr? Vor allem was wäre günstiger... Ich denke ma nen neuer Wlan Stick.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (24. Januar 2018)

IBMExperte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> heute früh war der Techniker der Telekom bei uns.
> 
> ...



Ein 5ghz WLAN Stick wäre schon empfehlenswert. Die haben eine super Reichweite und Leistung


----------



## RtZk (24. Januar 2018)

Sollten bei dir tatsächlich bei 16 Mbit Schluss sein, würde ich mal über Satelliten Internet nachdenken.


----------



## IBMExperte (24. Januar 2018)

Abend,

Das Problem konnte ich selber bereits beheben.

Config im Router war komplett verstellt. Ich habe dort nicht selbst nach geschaut, weil die Telekom meinte Sie waren im Router und alles is jut.
Ja.. heut selber nochmal geguckt... alles wieder auf Auto gehauen... 5GHz waren aus im Router und Frequenz lief auf Kanal 9.

Das einzige was jetzt noch is sind komplette Wlan abbrüche zwischendurch. Aber mein Ping is wieder normal konstant bei 28 evt. mal bissl mehr aba ned viel.
Vorher hatte ich nen Ping zwischen 28 - knapp 5k + die Wlan abbrüche. Muss jetzt nur noch schauen warum er mir die Geräte immer raus haut. Keine Ahnung.


----------



## fotoman (24. Januar 2018)

IBMExperte schrieb:


> "Es ging doch vorher alles...Mein Pc steht da wo er sonst steht und der Router ebenfalls".. Was läuft verkehrt?


Sind wir hellseher? Irgendwas hat sich bei Dir oder in Deiner Umgebung verändert. Es gibt Tools (die hier immer wieder bei WLan-Problemen genannt werden), mit denen man alle aktiven WLans inkl. Sendeleistung, Kanälen usw.  auflisten kann und mit denen man dann auch mehr erkennt wie bei der Auflistung in der Fritzbox. Damit kann man dann versuchen, den Standort des USB-Sticks und damit die Ausrichtung der Antenne zu optimieren.

 Auch ohne technischen Defekt am PC oder Router mag einfach die berühmte Mikrowelle des Nachbarn reinfunken. Oder Du hast einfach nur Deinen WLan-Stick umgeworfen, einen Metall-Mülleimer in die Funkrichtung gestellt oder, oder oder... Ein (automatisches) Firmwareupdate des Routes ist auch nicht auszuschließen, und das mag dann wundersamer weise die Funkleistung reduziert haben. Oder der Treiber Deines WLan-Sicks hat die Konfig geändert und er sendet nicht mehr mit voller Leistung.



IBMExperte schrieb:


> Kann mir ein Wlan Stick mit 5GHz oder so helfen??


Kann helfen oder auch schaden, je nach Topologie der Wohnung, der Nachbarschaft usw. Wenn Du kein Handy hast, das sich mit 5 GHz verbinden kann, musst Du wohl einen passenden Stick kaufen und testen.



IBMExperte schrieb:


> Option 2. Die ich für weniger Sinnvoll halte... vorerst*
> Über Netzstecker oder wie sich das ganze nennt.


Lankabel ziehen und man hat Ruhe bis einer das Kabel zerstört.

DLan kann funktionieren (jedenfalls für die langsamen 16 MBit), muss es aber nicht. Auc da hilft nur Probieren, und zwar mit so wenig wie möglichen (=keine) Zwischensteckern. Also beide Adapter nur in die Wandsteckdose stecken.



IBMExperte schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr? Vor allem was wäre günstiger... Ich denke ma nen neuer Wlan Stick.


InSSIDer testen, mit dem Handy testen, vom Freund ein Tablet mit WLan (oder gleich einen Laptop/WLan-Stick) ausleihen und damit testen.


----------

